
Mental Health and Machine Learning: Use Cases - alexayou
https://ibm.co/IML_Top10_2
======
PaulHoule
This guy promises 10 use cases but he only mentions three.

~~~
alexayou
Part of a larger series covering 10 ML use cases

~~~
PaulHoule
Sliced up like salami. Why? To get more clicks?

~~~
alexayou
Haha. I think it would be too many examples per case for one post :)

